# Faeces Fiochemical and Microbiological Aspects



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry about the typo- that's Biochemical. Otherwise, I think they say "Faeces" and we say "Feces". Thought this might be of interest to some who are interested in the different types of bacterial and fungal species they are researching in Australia. I came by this on the FMS board through Nina. I don't know about the credibility/accuracy of the research center and clinical treatments suggested, but I thought it was interesting anyway: http://www.newcastle.edu.au/department/bi/...uis/Faeces.html FWIWM.[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------

